# Need flashlight or bike light for the helmet w/replaceable 18650 battery.



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

So, I have searched (amazon and others), but I'm having now luck.

Criteria:

Replaceable 18650 batteries
250-450 lumens on high/med or whatever setting
Low profile cylindrical shape preferred.
$75 or less (not including battery)
Run time on the 250-450 lumens 2+ hrs.

The Lenzyne Macro drive is almost what I want, but the battery cannot be swapped out. This will get a lot of commute use. So, wearing out the battery and not being able to replace it after 9 months seems a waste of $70 and a light. (the SuperDrive and Power have a mount tab in the way)









Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got the Yinding and am very happy with it. It was like $50 shipped. It comes with a sealed battery pack, but you can buy a separate battery case that allows you to remove the batteries and charge them for like $15


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Bearhunter said:


> I just got the Yinding and am very happy with it. It was like $50 shipped. It comes with a sealed battery pack, but you can buy a separate battery case that allows you to remove the batteries and charge them for like $15


Thanks, 
I took a look and I'd like some water resistance. I usually don't ride when it rains, but my crystal ball telling me the weather has been stolen.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Bearhunter said:


> I just got the Yinding and am very happy with it. It was like $50 shipped. It comes with a sealed battery pack, but you can buy a separate battery case that allows you to remove the batteries and charge them for like $15


If I did not want to use the "cheap" Chinese battery pack, what could I use that is $40 or so and 2 cells. I only want 2 cells because of the weight.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Fenix BT20 LED Bike Light - Fenix-Store

Just a bit over your price but close, the Fenix BT-20 bike light. Dual replaceable 18650 batteries in a sealed container.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

ziscwg said:


> If I did not want to use the "cheap" Chinese battery pack, what could I use that is $40 or so and 2 cells. I only want 2 cells because of the weight.


Sorry I can't help as I do not have any experience with two cell lights. As far as waterproofing, the "battery thread" has some pretty good info on a cell pack that you can order with screw/o-ring connectors (very inexpensive as well if I recall correctly). Here is how I currently have my 4 cell pack setup.









The Yinding is also plenty bright. Very happy with it.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> If I did not want to use the "cheap" Chinese battery pack, what could I use that is $40 or so and 2 cells. I only want 2 cells because of the weight.


Use the $23 2 cell magicshine battery that Action LED sells: Action-LED-Lights ? MJ-6008 2200mAh Waterproof Battery.

Tim


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I'm not sure what I'm getting yet. 

Now, what is another thing to consider is that I found a video that shows how to disassmeble the micro and macro drive from Lezyne. Sure it voids the warranty, but I don't think I will kill the battery before the warranty goes out.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

What is the specific reason you're trying to fill with the replaceable battery? Is it runtime, to swap out the battery mid-ride if it runs low, or is it longevity. When the battery no longer holds a charge, you can replace it yourself?

I gotta say, I'm pretty dang happy with my NiteRider Lumina 650. It looks like you can replace the battery yourself when it goes bad, but I wouldn't try it on the trail. There might be soldering involved. 

Nashbar has them for like $75 right now.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Get the Powerdrive XL for around $70 on amazon. Replaceable battery, 400 lumens max. 
Amazon.com : Lezyne Power Drive Xl LED Front Light (Black) : Bike Lighting Parts And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors.

Or the superdrive for around 80
http://www.amazon.com/Lezyne-Super-Drive-Front-Light/dp/B008R5QLQC/

Those macros are more of a be-seen commuter light. In my opinion, you need something a little more high power for mountain biking.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

You might look at the Gemini XERA Flashlight. Up to 850 lumens and one interchangeable 18650.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Both the Power Drive and Super Drive have one thing I don't like, the mount. More specifically, the helmet mount. It makes the light stick up too much. A low branch bush has caught this once already. Also, in commuting with it on the helmet, it feels heavy up there.



varider said:


> Get the Powerdrive XL for around $70 on amazon. Replaceable battery, 400 lumens max.
> Amazon.com : Lezyne Power Drive Xl LED Front Light (Black) : Bike Lighting Parts And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors.
> 
> Or the superdrive for around 80
> ...


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I am going to go with the Macro Drive as I have found a way to replace the battery when needed. Or, I might replace the stock 2600 mah one with a 3400 mah for longer run time.


----------

